# Bobby "Bullyson" Hall RIP



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Bobby Hall passed away this morning due to heart failure. RIP Bobby.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My condolences & prayers for his family and friends!

May he find peace and happiness on the other side....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang. My thought go out to him and his loved ones......


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

uhh, who was he?


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Damn, RIP, I feel for his family. Here's hoping he's in a better place.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

. said:


> This was a rumor started on peds online today.
> BH is alive and well.


Is this confirmed? I'm waiting on a reply to find out the truth.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Keep us updated, I hope it is a rumor!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I am hearing that it is not true but its up in the air.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll leave this up till I find out for sure. Now everybody's saying its not true so I don't know


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I checked his site and it didnt mention anything about it. Someone should try calling. His ads are on the back of every gazette.


----------

